# people freakin suck



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I am starting to hate people more and more . people will tell you one thing to your face and tell somebody else the opposite . I have been stabbed in the back some much lately that my ribs show ( guess I need to make better friends). why is it that ever body is all about there self now days and no one will stand up for anyone anymore. hell I have four brothers and only one will even talk to me .I have two nieces and don't even know what they look like . my next door nabor is an ass cause my property line goes across his front porch and hes comes real close to the back of my house on one side ,, I ask him if he would like to swap land for land and just put the fence striate and he told me he liked his big back yard . I was gonna plant a tree in the front and he blew up about how his kids want be able to play in the front now WTF eh. had this run in at pet-smart with a young guy and his GSD ,, I'm trying to hold my dog and tell him to let me put it in the car and he just keeps coming at us with his dog going off and then he let it go , my dog rolled him but I did not want that to take place and after I got ( notice I ) them broke up he wanted to get in my face about my dog jumping on his ( I so wanted to kick his teeth in but had to keep it cool ) people just suck , they will cut you off driving , throw stuff in your yard , talk shit behind your back I even had one put raw hamburger and glass balls out by the road in his yard for my dogs . people are just to busy now days to be kind or help someone out , in to much of a hurry to act like people . this world is going to the birds fast . I wish people were more like my grand mother was .if I was with her and we came up on a slow old man driving and I started to get mad she would say " he has not be out in a while thats why he is going slow to see what has changed " if we took the time to look at the big picture and not try to be an ass all the time ( I'm sure you know these type ) and cared about people as a hole and not about what the world has us in a uproar about this would be a better place to live . sorry about venting just needed to get that off my chest . any thought on people you would like to post or just vent a little go for it I'll read away cause sometimes you just got to say something .


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

aye men brother


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

that sucks about that GSD and his owner. How did it all end and which dog did you have with you? Where they both ok after? There do seem to be quite a few jackasses comeing through the air lately to me... I've noticed alot more!


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*I agree with you,its good to vent though*


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

NEELA said:


> that sucks about that GSD and his owner. How did it all end and which dog did you have with you? Where they both ok after? There do seem to be quite a few jackasses comeing through the air lately to me... I've noticed alot more!


I was going in and he was coming out and hes dog went off at us so I turned and headed to the car and he just kept following me he was parked a row over so I told him to hold on a min and let me get Axel in the car , but no he just let his dog off the leash and it came running up wide open and when they hit Axel took one bite and got a mouth full of check and throat , it just rolled the gsd over onto me and Axel was just shaking hes head back a forth so I put my leg across the gsd's neck and got Axel by the ear and twisted it so he would let go . all this took place between two cars theses old ladies came running over and ask if I was OK I said yeah and the guy was just walking over like nadda had happened . by the time he got over there one of the ladies had opened the door for me and got Axel in the car . I let his dog up and he just kept coming so I kicked him on the end of the nose , he ran off in the lot and the guy got in my face about it so the old ladies lite into him he did not want to hear all that so he turned and walked off (good thing to) he got his dog loaded and left . one of the old ladies ask me what kind of dog Axel was and I told her and she said but he did not try to bite me and the talk began . I got him back out of the car and we went on about biss but yeah both dogs were fine after it was over . if it would not have been for the old ladies I would have been in a pickle


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah People are asses these days.............. at least the old ladies stood up for you!!!!!!!!up:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow that's great you got to show those ladies the actual temperament of a APBT.... not good with other dogs, but great with people. I know you had a mouthful for that guy with the GSD... but it all worked out in the end... You may have changed a few hearts with that inncident! up:


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I hate people, too. I guess that's why I love my dogs so much.


----------



## BlueDiva (Jul 20, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I hate people, too. I guess that's why I love my dogs so much.


rofl great point!


----------



## blondie03044 (Aug 14, 2007)

wow i just read thisthat makes me so mad... i cant believe people would put raw meat balls with glass in it.... WTF i would be whippin some ASS if i thought someone would do that to my dogs. do you know who did that?


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

yes I went and picked them up and called the llaw on him . he said he was tired of dogs poopin in his yard . the law said they could not do anything about it cause it was hes yard and no dogs were harmed.


----------



## Deuce (Sep 13, 2007)

Thats like putting Posion Candy in your Front yard so his kids can eat it.. Next time Pick them up and BBQ them. Then Bring your Fav neighbor a nice plate of Cooked Hamburger! :cheers:


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

My buddy's neighbor threw poisined meat over the fence, cops just slapped him on the wrist. luckily he went in the back before the dogs got let out.


----------



## italianwjt (Aug 5, 2007)

i just hate stupid people, and sometimes ignorant people, and at times selfish people. thats why i feel good when i put them in jail :cop:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

smokey_joe said:


> I hate people, too. I guess that's why I love my dogs so much.


amen!! i hate people also that is why we stay in alot and have very few friends. we put alot of effort into our dogs. however we have great families.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I work in retail and people are so stupid I always leave with a freakin headache and a sore neck from hold all my muscle tight. I have to hold my tongue but sometimes I don't haven't loss my job yet. I try to teach my son to respect evryone and to be nice but it sure hard when they don't respect you. My son is Native American and he gets treated like he is stealing or doing something wrong all the time he is a good kid he want to be a conservation officer. 

I love my dogs. I have two sisters and two living brothers. I have not spoken to my brothers for 5yrs. They are mean hatefull people and I hope they rot in hell someday. They both treated our parents like dirt and were disrespectfull to the remains of my other brother. NO love loss there:flush:


----------



## cherol (Jan 7, 2007)

MY MIKADO said:


> I work in retail and people are so stupid I always leave with a freakin headache and a sore neck from hold all my muscle tight. I have to hold my tongue but sometimes I don't haven't loss my job yet.


I totally feel that. I work in a retail pharmacy. I swear I never thought there could be so many stupid, rude, freakin crazy people in this world. Someimes I come home wondering why I still work there.....:hammer:


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

i worked in retail for 15 years until i thought that i was going to go postal. my wife is a server and she hates it, but she also works a doggie day care and love that job, but the pay sucks!!!! people miserable so they want want to make you that way also. they want to bring you down also.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I used to be a server. Some people are so mean. The life lesson I took from that job is never be mean to anyone who touches your food.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I never worked in retail. I give kudos to people who do, it's quite demanding with long hours and dealing with lots of people. 

I waitressed for a while, so I have encountered very demanding people. This gives me an idea for another thread.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Anything can happen under the cover of darkness!!!


----------



## BullPunk77 (Jul 30, 2007)

everyday i am forced to enter a side or back entrance of fancy law firms and corporate offices because they don't want us dirty looking bike messengers too be seen. once in these places i am forced to deal with rude yuppies with no respect or consideration for how hard my job really is, people really do suck (i find the richer they are the more of a jerk they are)


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

That sucks, bullpunk


----------

